# Plan Modifications



## Tin Falcon (Aug 12, 2007)

I think most of us agree that it is OK to play with plans here is a possibly extreme example.
Take this plan :






Make the engine: This is   Lucy is made of Lucite





now use the same print but make the engine a verticle design and use different materials. We now have Cory: Make of Corian





And last but not least My wifes Idea a heart shaped engine of rose colored Corian  we now have Rosy. This is kind of an upside down cory the piston and pivot are below the fly wheel. 





Mechanically  these engines are all identical


Tin


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 12, 2007)

Absolutely great.
You have shown us all that there is always a new way to look at an old idea and don't get bogged down thinking everything has to be exactly as planned.

John


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 12, 2007)

One thing I like is putting on a change to plans. Sometimes I look at these plans and say to myself I just don't have the tool to do it that way. But I do have the tool to do it another way.

Tin,

It is grand of you to show the results of useing different materials.


----------



## rake60 (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't think I've ever built an engine exactly to print.
If I have a different material that I think will look better or be easier to
work I will use it.  Many of Elmer's engine plans call for the cylinders to
be made from aluminum.  Mine are all brass.  The reason for that is I 
find it difficult to drill the long 1/16" dia angled air hole in aluminum 
without breaking the bit.  I don't have that issue with brass.


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 15, 2007)

This is interesting,Tin.

A friend of mine gave me a 4"x4"x4 3/4" brown post from a plastic/wood fiber extruded material today, like the Terex for decks. It machines real nice and was thinking about it for an engine base. It looks like a ruff stained concrete wall when milled. I tried to post a picture of it being milled but can't get on photobucket, so I will try it later.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thats great!

 I am not one to follow plans anyway I have been in the shop way more than on the computer since this site started.

I made a second engine from the plans here as a guide. A McCabe 45

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f24/snoopdog6502/?action=view&current=45-steam.jpg

I eyeballed most all of it and it runs , nothing is to print at all.

I will get a picture after I get a base made for it.


----------

